# Show us some nickel



## nycet3 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have nickel fever, and if a cure existed, the cure would be nickel.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's some of mine:


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2016)

nycet3 said:


> Here's some of mine:
> View attachment 395717 View attachment 395718 View attachment 395721 View attachment 395722 View attachment 395725 View attachment 395727 View attachment 395729 View attachment 395730 View attachment 395732 View attachment 395735 View attachment 395737 View attachment 395738




I would like some please....


----------



## chitown (Dec 12, 2016)

In the spirit of catfish's post...





 


Nice collection of nickel nycet3. I do like the warmer tones of nickel over chrome.


----------



## Iverider (Dec 12, 2016)

Fauber Bottom Bracket Service by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Rolls Racer badge by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Gusset stem parts by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Red Iver Johnson Fork 28&quot; by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Saddle rails and clamp - 1890s by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Chain Tuggs Slotted by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## kccomet (Dec 12, 2016)

unusual lug work


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn, there's some nice nickel above.


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 12, 2016)

1898 - what's left of the nickel


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Dec 12, 2016)

Here's some 117 year old nickel


----------



## locomotion (Dec 13, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 395923 View attachment 395924




this is the kind of nickel I like to see


----------



## locomotion (Dec 13, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Here's some 117 year old nickel
> View attachment 395974 View attachment 395975 View attachment 395976




still liking your Cleveland Chris, painted head tube bearing cups, no nickel???
what is the down tube decal?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 13, 2016)

locomotion said:


> still liking your Cleveland Chris, painted head tube bearing cups, no nickel???
> what is the down tube decal?



It was the first bike I ever had done, 6 or 7 years ago.  I made mistakes here and there.  The downtube says Cleveland


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 13, 2016)

Here's an original set of Columbia Track Racing pedals from 1898 that are on my Columbia now.  I think these might be NOS - SUPER RARE!!

I'm afraid to clean them up but I think they would polish up beautifully if I was to pull them apart and take my time with the nickel.


----------



## bikebozo (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## bikebozo (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 13, 2016)

1939 Bling bling.... orig nickel


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2016)

A few bits and bobs


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 13, 2016)

All of this nickel is amazing.
Love they soft yellow tint of nickel.
So much character.


----------



## ccmerz (Dec 13, 2016)

1 8 9 7 new old stock nickel


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 13, 2016)

Almost > 116 year old nickle ( 1901 )

Blurry pic, but you can still make out the original nickle.......





View attachment 396594


----------



## Wcben (Dec 13, 2016)

1903... In process, but the forks are done!


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 14, 2016)

Incredible stuff


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 14, 2016)

This is 40 years too young, but it's the largest nickel plated surface area bike i've owned. This is a pretty rare 1976 Roger Decoster made by BMX Products exclusively for authorized Schwinn dealers. 
Behind it on the wall hangs a chrome Mongoose Supergoose. Nice contrasting finishes.
(Okay, I won't venture out of the era again.)


----------



## sam (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## TR6SC (Dec 14, 2016)

locomotion said:


> this is the kind of nickel I like to see



Roger that loco, gorgeous.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 14, 2016)

*Sterling Built Like a Watch*


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 16, 2016)

One more.....
                      " worn nickle "





View attachment 397397


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

1885 Star Special with a fresh coat of Pep Boys Nickel in a Can!
          Looks good, but will it last?


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 25, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 401043 1885 Star Special with a fresh coat of Pep Boys Nickel in a Can!
> Looks good, but will it last?View attachment 401041




I'm at Pep boys all the time and have never heard of nickel in a can..!!!

Can you show a picture of the can?

Thanks


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

It's now a dime!


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 25, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> It's now a dime!




Your statement for showing some nickel was:

- 1885 Star Special with a fresh coat of Pep Boys nickel in a can.
Looks good, but will it last? -

My question was:  Can you show a picture of the can??

Just need to see a picture of the can you used.  I have never heard of nickel in a can and it doesn't exist from all my restoration experience.
Would love to see what you used.

Thanks


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

My bad CC. No such animal.  I wish there was though.  I coulda saved some dough.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Dec 25, 2016)

I have a few   

 

 

 

 nickels


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 25, 2016)

Motoguzzipaul said:


> I have a few   View attachment 401109 View attachment 401110 View attachment 401111 View attachment 401112 nickels



I've gotta say that being of a one track mind, I'm constantly being surprised by things I've never seen. All I have known up to this point is that coaster brakes weren't beautiful, at least not like this New Departure.  Would someone please give a little history on this gem? Years in use. Value. Good and bad points. Bikes used on. Thanks.


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 25, 2016)

What a collection of early coaster brake hubs!


----------



## Sox-n-Bix (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 26, 2016)

Such a great compliment of nickel in this thread.


----------



## catfish (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## gtflyte (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## nycet3 (Dec 27, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> View attachment 401392
> View attachment 401391



Love those pedals & that bike, Greg.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jan 1, 2017)

How about an all nickel Whitney...


----------

